# Peep Toe Heel... Help?



## sweetxxglamour (Jan 30, 2007)

*Okay my birthday is coming up soon and I kind of already have a dress to wear but I need to find some shoes. Well I like this style of shoe but EVERYWHERE I see it, its in patent leather. Do any of you know where I can find this kind of shoe in a different material and no more than 45 dollars?*








*And if you have different suggestions here is a picture of my dress:*


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got a pair that's more like suede and a little cheaper from payless, but it's not peeptoe.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.journeys.com/catalog_deta...Dress&id=51735

happy early birthday! :]


----------



## mistella (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.gojane.com/18076.html 
http://www.gojane.com/17635.html


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2007)

check out a burlington's coat factory.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 31, 2007)

I just saw some designer peep toes at Marshalls check out ross 2 id bet they would have some.


----------



## purplkaret (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pro...1&categoryId=4

n these are a little over ur price range but cute!!

http://www.ninewest.com/n/browse/pro...1&categoryId=4

n they hav a free shipping coupon code somewhere so i can find it if ur interested!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetxxglamour* 

 
_ Do any of you know where I can find this kind of shoe in a different material and no more than 45 dollars?_

 
Not sure if you'll find it for $45.00, but Charles David makes that same type of shoe in a bunch of different colors and materials, in heel or wedge as well.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Feb 2, 2007)

Target has those exact same shoes (and two other pairs - one in red patent and another in leopard furry stuff) for $16.99 right now.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I found a few links for you. I hope this helps. 

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/1757077...women/w/1.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/2033932...women/w/1.html


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Feb 14, 2007)

*I did find a different shoe to go with my dress.  But I'm still on the look out peep toes,lol*


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

What shoes did you decide on? Post pics!


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I saw Asos.com had some


----------

